# Neighbour issues!!!!



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys, 
Had a knock on the door this morning, it's my neighbour,she wanted to tell me that when I go out cooper is really upset and whining/barking etc, I'm so upset, I don't know whether she is just getting annoyed with the noise or whether she was concerned, I now need to work out what to do with him when I go out!!!! Cooper doesn't seem to like his cage very much even at night and I'm wondering whether to try him free however I'm scared if I do this I can't go back. When I go out I give him his kong and music on etc and he looks settled when I get back however she says its horrendous!!! At night he goes in his cage fine but when we get up at 4-5ish to let him out for a week he refuses to go back in his cage and screams until 6 when we get up!!! Having lots of issues and I don't want to upset cooper anymore xxx advice please xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry to hear you are having trouble.The only advice
That I can give is that from the word go,we have let Malie have free run at night and when we go out.She has always been as good as gold.I hate leaving her though so I distract her with her kong and run out of the door when she isn't looking  I assume she is fine when we are out as the neighbours have never complained.She is usually curled up asleep when we get home.I would say give it a go without the crate.
XClare


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ditch the crate. When he is very tired at the end of the day it's ok, but the early hours of the morning he is telling you he is lonely and needs to be near you. As for when you leave him.....just a thought but would your neighbour be prepared to come in and be with him for a while?  it won't be long before he is a confident little dog happy in his home and, if not content, at least resigned to being alone.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

No neighbour won't come in!!!! It's been 5 weeks now and I'm still awake from 3 every morning last night when he cried I left him out of crate, made no difference, he still cried!!!!he wants to sleep near me. I really didn't want to have him in my room and I don't know what else to try xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi. 
The only advice I can give is that when we got Tilly we had 5nights of constant crying and scratching to get out of the kitchen. 
It was my fault for the first 3nights cause I kept going down to her to Sussh her, 
So her crying was getting her the att she wanted. 
I sat for the last 2nights of it in my bed with the telly on and just left her cry. It broke my heart but she learnt that I wouldn't come if she cried. 
So the only advice I could give is tough love. 

Hope it works for u.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I can only give you advice based on our experiences. We got charlie on Xmas eve so for about a week we were all over the place staying with relatives etc so Charlie slept with us in his crate, he would take awhile to settle and whine a bit but I'd stick my hand out of the bed and reassure him. 

When we got home he was in the kitchen on his own in his crate but it wasn't closed and he cried for about half an hour for first night or two but settled after that. 

I dont know if having us around for first few nights helped or if that'll apply to you or not but maybe have him close to you for a few nights then gradually move the crate further away? I know lots of others on here recommend that? 

As for being stressed during the day, does he get a good walk before you leave or anything? Something to tire him out? Some training maybe? How is he when you get home does he seem happy and calm or anxious?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I'm not sure I can really offer any strong advice - I still wouldn't be without our crate and still leave Dudley in it when I go out, but I guess all dogs are different, I just know that Dudley feels safer in there and is far less anxious when I go out if he is in it, but then I didn't really have any problems with him accepting it in the first place. Some dogs feel responsible for guarding the area they are left in so a larger area can make them more anxious. But Cooper is still very little and it maybe that he just hates being left, I think a good walk before he is left is the best idea, tired dogs are usually much calmer dogs. Sorry can't be more help. If you did want to try more with the crate then lots of treats in the crate is the best idea for them to see it as somewhere nice.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Having him with you in your bedroom in the crate is only a temporary measure. As he becomes more secure you will be able to gradually move him further away, till in the end he sleeps happily where you want him to. Remember he is a baby, so treat him as you would a human baby. Would you leave a human baby to cry itself to sleep, or would you want it near to offer comfort? In a few short weeks this dependancy will pass. You got a poo for the qualities of loving people and company, so give him what he needs.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We had Malie sleeping in her bed next to ours from day two (couldn't take the tuff love approach  ) She stayed in our room for about 4-6 weeks until one night she decided she wanted to stay downstairs.She tends to sleep on the door mat every night now from 10-7.10-8 or 9 on the weekends.She occasionally still sleeps in our room but not very often.I think it just helped her feel secure for those first few weeks until she got to know us.
XClare


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sound advice for everyone. Only thing I can add, is try leaving a worn t-shirt of yours, so Beana has the smell of you for comfort.

How long are you out for? And how old is he now. You need to build up the length of time gradually that you leave them on their own. How about a dog sitter?


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

He's never left for longer than two hours max!! I pop out for school run which takes 10 minutes, or to the shops for 20 minutes, but it's not that often he is left for two hours. If i'm at uni all day, i make sure my mother in law calls in and spends time with him. 
What i can't understand is that he goes in his crate ok at 10pm and sleeps perfectly until 3-5am, He wakes up sometimes for a wee and sometimes he has already been in his crate. I let him out for a wee or clean his crate (sometimes he poos) then When i put him back he then refuses and screams. He then will not settle and cry's until 6, this has been going on for 5 weeks. He was getting better and sleeping until 6, but we seem to be going backwards!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You could puppy proof your kitchen and leave him in there with his crate door open during the day. You can take his crate to your bedroom at night and once he is happy and settled you can move him out again later if you still want to.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

I can only give my experience don't really have a solution. My older poo who is 7 sleeps on the bed always has done (that was my weakness when he was a pup). The new pup, Dolly, has slept in her crate since we had her at 8 weeks in another room. She always wakes around 5 to 6 am, goes out for a wee and then she comes in with us (weekday my husband gets up anyway) and she settles and goes back to sleep straight away. When I go out she goes in her crate but just recently has caused havoc in it during the day. I have started to leave her free in the house with my other dog. For the first few times I set up the webcam and could view them with my Iphone. Only gone about an hour but all she did was sit on sofa looking out of the window or at the door. It's actually my older dog that's the pain as he barks at dogs through the window. The one good thing about the cam is that you can talk through it, so was able to tell him to stop.

I do agree with some of the others, maybe you could have him with you just for the last hour or so in the morning and it might set him up better for the rest of the day. I shall be ditching the crate with Dolly soon. Hope you can get something sorted


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm glad that someone already mentioned the web cam - as I was thinking that someone on here had said that they used one so that they could see what their pup got up to while they were out.
Also think that it might work to puppy proof the kitchen. When Kiki was little we would shut her in the kitchen while we were eating, or if she got a bit mad. My husband used a bit of old weld mesh to make a little gate - (she was so little she could walk straight through a baby gate). So she could see out into the living area. However if she yapped we just shut the actual door.
Now she takes herself into the kitchen at bedtime or if I'm out, sometimes I forget to shut the gate, but when I come in or downstairs in the morning she is always under the table in her bed in the kitchen.
Once a long time ago one neighbour complained that our JR was yapping and howling while we were out. I waited on the drive and didn't hear her, she was never barking when I came home. I asked the neighbour on the other side and they said the only time they heard her was if the window cleaner was round...


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

I've put the crate in the kitchen today instead of having it in the lounge. I'm going to try him in there tonight with the crate shut, if that doesn't work i have puppy proofed the kitchen, just incase. Then i will try and leave him wondering. Shall i put newspaper by the back door for him to use as i usually have some in his crate and if he is going to be wondering he will need somewhere to go.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes put paper down, it makes cleaning up easier........until he starts playing with the newspaper and shredding it. Haha! It's all good.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't forgot to put a worn piece of clothing in the crate too. The smell of you will help him feel secure and settled.

The early morning start will gradually get better as his bladder/bowel control improves with age.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

If Bertie gets up for a wee early hours I leave him in the kitchen with the baby gate closed instead of putting him back in crate so he can stretch out, he has a plastic bed and blanket in the kitchen. Webcam to iPhone sounds interesting how does it work and where do I get it?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Kt77 said:


> If Bertie gets up for a wee early hours I leave him in the kitchen with the baby gate closed instead of putting him back in crate so he can stretch out, he has a plastic bed and blanket in the kitchen. Webcam to iPhone sounds interesting how does it work and where do I get it?


I used the Jumicam app for iphone, the free version only allows certain activity but the full version is only £2.99 and is pretty good. You can talk through it and it really shuts my older dog up who tends to bark at other dogs through the window, he wonders where on earth the voice is coming from


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Shall look into that thanks


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

OK, so i've been shutting cooper in the kitchen during the day (well for an hour here and there) with the crate open, plenty of toys, filled kong etc and he is still howling/screaming. Neighbour is getting really unfriendly now. I'm really not sure what else to try. Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, sorry that this is causing problems with your neighbours, sorry that you have a pup that is obviously not settled as well. I guess going back to the basics of leaving for a few seconds, coming back to treat (when he is quiet) and extending the time - I think this is the basic separation anxiety training, I would look it up on google and see what training tips you can find (I guess you may have already done so). I must admit I keep thinking I should, as Dudley still goes mad if I try and leave him alone when he is out of his crate, but I am lucky that in his crate he will sometimes cry for a minute or two then he settles down. Our trouble is him barking a lot when we are home, not had any complaints yet but the neighbour one side did moan to me about her other neighbours dog barking a couple of years ago, so it must be annoying for her. Sorry not too helpful, good luck.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Could you look into doggy day care?
I know it might not appear to be a solution, but it would break the cycle, relieve pressure from your neighbours and then you would have time to work to work on leaving him...


----------

